# self portrait HDR



## nrois02 (Oct 5, 2009)

let me know what you think!


----------



## nrois02 (Oct 6, 2009)

no comments with this photo. is it not appealing?


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a grey scale with a faded color layer, not to mention most HDR looks like it was printed on foil, looks cool, once...


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks cool but the tones are pretty bland.




ErectedGryphon said:


> not to mention most HDR looks like it was printed on foil, looks cool, once...



There is some bull**** - Sounds like you are unable to produce and decent HDR images.


----------



## blakjak8 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am pretty new to Digital photography and haven't done ANY HDR...but I like your picture. Why? I like the solitude and feeling of nature's impending power. If that makes sense. Technical aspects of the picture...I have no idea of what may be correct or incorrect due to my lack of knowledge about HDR. But I do know what I like and I like this. Keep working at it!


----------



## Bynx (Nov 14, 2009)

From a composition point of view I would prefer you looking forward so we could see a profile of your head. You are looking off camera which makes me wonder what is so interesting compared to what we can see as viewers.


----------



## leighthal (Nov 16, 2009)

The corrugated pipe is distracting in such a natural setting. Those washed up boards would have made a much more cohesive perch. 
The horizon could be straightened.
I do like the effect of HDR on the sand. Not overdone, just pops enough.


----------



## edouble (Dec 5, 2009)

It could be cropped down a little


----------



## clbd39 (Dec 14, 2009)

a little gray, but I like the tone (mood) it sets!


----------



## carjunkman (Dec 19, 2009)

It should be a fine HDR photo..but I don't know what's wrong with this photo...there's should be improved somewhere..


----------

